# what does the customer expect...



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

We have many threads about how we rank customers, but what do customers look for to give the 5* ranking. Any customers out there, trolling the forums, please give feedback, what you are looking for in a driver?


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Humm let see... Must be able to pull a rabbit out of his/her bottom a pink rabbit that is, and outrun a dog, and outyell a bear, and of course outlenght a horse... 

Expectations may vary from city to city depending on demographic...


----------



## Uberific (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm an active rider some things I expect:
1.) Clean car. 
1/6 of my UberX rides have messy back seats. Weather it be dog hair or a blanket on the seat covering up something else on the seat.
2.) Friendly greeting, ask me if I'd like music playing or not.
2b.) I believe in God but please don't have Christian music playing.
3.) Car pool lane please. I'm an active Uber customer I know how you're paid.
4.) On Uber black it's nice to have the door opened and it normally is. Don't expect that on UberEx. 


I love Uber Black drivers that have all the phone hookups for charging and music playing. UberEx I wonder if you bought them if they'd be tax deductable? 


I typically rate 5 stars unless for some reason it takes you forever to even start to my pickup location. (Ie: at home watching tv and you're 2 minutes away and take 5 mins just to even start moving. I can see where you are on my phone the second you accept the ride.)


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback. I appreciate it very much. I am guilty of being at home waiting for the ping. But I am ready to go. So once the ping comes, I am out the door, running down the stairs. I have the car moving in less than a minute, about 30-45 seconds. I have 15 seconds to accept the ping, so I use that to help hedge the time it takes the car to move. One of those things that I'm going to continue to do, as sitting in a car waiting for a ping kinda sucks.

I have the hookups, I just don't have them hanging out. I have blue tooth audio as well as an aux cable and all the charging cables.

Thanks for number 4. I do that if the customer isn't waiting at the curb for me. Would you want us waiting by the door to close it as well once you are in or prefer to hop in and go, so we should be in the drivers seat? I think #4 gets confusing at times, because most of the time on uberx, people are in a hurry and just want to jump in and go. Many of the younger generation dont want the door open for them.

I really do appreciate the feedback and welcome other riders to speak freely. 

We can't learn unless we know what are the expectations. Unfortunately, we are pretty much self trained, so we are learning as we are going.


----------



## Uberific (Nov 5, 2014)

You're welcome


Optimus Uber said:


> Thank you for the feedback. I appreciate it very much. I am guilty of being at home waiting for the ping. But I am ready to go. So once the ping comes, I am out the door, running down the stairs. I have the car moving in less than a minute, about 30-45 seconds. I have 15 seconds to accept the ping, so I use that to help hedge the time it takes the car to move. One of those things that I'm going to continue to do, as sitting in a car waiting for a ping kinda sucks.
> 
> I have the hookups, I just don't have them hanging out. I have blue tooth audio as well as an aux cable and all the charging cables.
> 
> ...


With UberEx I am normally in a hurry and all set and don't even expect it. It's a lower price product so I expect the different treatment. I think if you've had a nice ride to a destination you can say "Let me get the door for you" as you're pulling up. It's the last thing the client remembers about you. Even if they decline they'll still remember you offered.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Uberific said:


> You're welcome
> 
> With UberEx I am normally in a hurry and all set and don't even expect it. It's a lower price product so I expect the different treatment. I think if you've had a nice ride to a destination you can say "Let me get the door for you" as you're pulling up. It's the last thing the client remembers about you. Even if they decline they'll still remember you offered.


Thank you for the additional information. Last night, if the people weren't waiting at the curb, I would get out and stage the car for the arrival of the client. Have the door opened for their arrival, standing beside the car. Greeted them with a smile, nice to meet you, house your night going, etc. They were all very impressed. I received allot of positive reactions. Many were surprised. I could tell it made a difference. It was very cool, because I could tell it caught them off guard.
Especially at night, you're walking up to a strange car, you can't see in and the client is probably wondering is this the right car.
I'll start saying, let me get the door for you when I am ending the trip. I'll see how it goes. Thanks again


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

Uberific said:


> You're welcome. With UberEx I am normally in a hurry and all set and don't even expect it. It's a lower price product so I expect the different treatment.


Like your avatar @Uberific ! That's one of the few shows I'm addicted to!

TL;DR version of below: Sometimes I don't want to talk. And I definitely don't want to talk politics. Let's talk about dogs and flowers, please.

I'm in your city @Optimus Uber , though not sure you drive in my hood (hope you do, you seem like a cool guy). I mostly take Uber before 12AM on weekends & sometimes during business hours in the week (so your riders may have different expectations. - AKA are the kind of entitled people I avoid.)

Like Uberific, I know UberX is the lowest cost option & adjust my expectations accordingly. What I like in a driver:

1) *Please* don't keep talking if I'm reading something. I have my own car but a lot of times I take Uber to do work / study. So many drivers in LA say "It doesn't pay much but it's great to meet people / make connections" and talk about all the people they met.

2) Music volume - realize the speakers in the back window are right by my ears unlike your door speakers - I, personally, don't care what you play, but at least ask me if the volume is okay.

3) Like Uberific said - I can see if your car is moving. Uber's recently started telling riders that our ride is 5 minutes away when it's really 10. To see that the rider is really 10 mins aways AND NOT MOVING (aka in his underwear at home watching Clueless and getting dressed when I ping him) - *that's just insult on top of injury.*

4) Try to keep all talk non-controversial. Seems some drivers / people only know how to talk about which party they voted for in the last election / how
they feel about (insert ethnic group here) / "X" part of town they are scared to pick up from that my 95 year old grandma lives in who wouldn't hurt a roach. I don't want to talk about that ish on a ride to a party and what you're saying is killing my buzz.

Easy sh*t. And eh, I still give 5 stars if a driver talks too much, etc. I just wish there was a way to give feedback only to the driver like when you stay with someone on airbnb. "Hey I loved riding with you and gave you a 5 but if you keep giving out your headshots on future rides, people may rate you down..."


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> We have many threads about how we rank customers, but what do customers look for to give the 5* ranking. Any customers out there, trolling the forums, please give feedback, what you are looking for in a driver?


funny thing I have noticed about 75% of pax ratings around 4.6 as of late, drivers are getting smart and giving the no tip riders 4 or less which in my case is about 90% of them swear a tip is included, misled people&#8230;.thanks Travis it clearly says Taxi only, and we aint taxis but they think we are


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

This is an interesting topic, it's nice to see passengers provide some feedback(and gaining awareness of what us drivers encounter).


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I usually just park on some driveway with my right windows down, text them a copypasted message and play with my phone.
If they are lucky to find me and ask if I am grubber, I display a little annoyance like if I was doing something important and wave tham in.
I learned that people are so exited when their uber arrives, I can see steam blowing out of their nostrils, like they accomplished something or got a noble bonus.
They couldn't care less about some cabbie asking about their day and other crap.
I don't need to open your door to guess the color of your underwear BTW, it makes me uncomfortable.








And yes, that's how drivers see you if you were wondering.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Uberific said:


> 3.) Car pool lane please. I'm an active Uber customer I know how you're paid.


This is something I havent looked into (toll fares) for riding fast track (specifically interstate 110.....how much does it cost for a device? ......does uber reimburse for this?...I know i could easily find out the info, but someone please educate me....

EDIT: thx for the reminder on the door opening ....I will also try this from here out


----------



## Elite Uber Driver (Nov 15, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I usually just park on some driveway with my right windows down, text them a copypasted message and play with my phone.
> If they are lucky to find me and ask if I am grubber, I display a little annoyance like if I was doing something important and wave tham in.
> I learned that people are so exited when their uber arrives, I can see steam blowing out of their nostrils, like they accomplished something or got a noble bonus.
> They couldn't care less about some cabbie asking about their day and other crap.
> ...


Useless waste.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> EDIT: thx for the reminder on the door opening ....I will also try this from here out


Are you sure?


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

yes ....especially if its a GOOD fare....doesnt hurt to at least ask


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> yes ....especially if its a GOOD fare....doesnt hurt to at least ask


Are you salaried at uber?
I noticed you want to harm drivers with all your talking points.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Im simply listening to what RIDERS on this forum have to say....like the lady said if its a good fare i will ask if they want the door opened....its the last thing that will be REMEMBERED from the ride......but not for short rides.....im too old to be gettin my broke ass out of the car on every ride to open the door on an already low waged job....however I do value my 4.9 rating........salaried by uber?....please!




grUBBER said:


> I noticed you want to harm drivers with all your talking points.


?????not understanding any of this???


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

TaninLa said:


> Like your avatar @Uberific ! That's one of the few shows I'm addicted to!
> 
> I'm in your city @Optimus Uber , though not sure you drive in my hood (hope you do, you seem like a cool guy). I mostly take Uber before 12AM on weekends & sometimes during business hours in the week (so your riders may have different expectations. - AKA are the kind of entitled people I avoid.)
> 
> ...


Whenever your ready, let me know, I'll uber you. I really do try and make it fun. You have to be laid back when doing this job. We are going to make mistakes, best thing to do is own up too the mistakes and fix it, dont dwell on it.

Thank you for the pointers. I really appreciate your input. The last few weekends I've been asleep by 11 so I've missed my chance to uber you.

I'll know when I see you, ill be able to tell by the hair.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't tip, I don't give out water or snacks, I don't open doors for customers, and I have a 2007 Toyota Yaris with 120k miles. I have a 4.83 rating, and I think that's plenty good enough (I see no advantage to going dramatically out of my way to make it higher).

I have installed an internet connected iPad in the back seat behind the passenger [relatively low monthly cost relative to the tips that it brings me] with a security locking device. I estimate that this has more than doubled my tip frequency, and probably improved tip amount, for a one time cost of $200-ish for an old iPad 2 and security case + $25 / mo for service.

I also allow the iPad to control the radio / let passengers play DJ using a bluetooth FM transmitter device, the caveat being that I make only MY library via iTunes match available to them, so no matter what they choose, it's not horrible to me, and I maintain control of the volume.


----------



## Deadpan Walking (Nov 17, 2014)

Frequent passenger here. Everyone gets a 5 unless one of a few things happen. a) gets lost b) acts weird, like uncomfortably weird line of questioning/lewd remarks/etc. c) seems altered (booze/weed). Then it's usually a 3 or 4.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

last night someone asked me if I was high, which was shocking to me since I am smart enough to not do such a thing in matters where I'm supposed to safely transport a passenger.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

but then again, he was probably fishing for weed since his persona and speech implicated he was a regular user.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberOne said:


> last night someone asked me if I was high, which was shocking to me since I am smart enough to not do such a thing in matters where I'm supposed to safely transport a passenger.


I have the same thought when I read many of the posts on here


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

UberOne said:


> but then again, he was probably fishing for weed since his persona and speech implicated he was a regular user.


In Denver I have people occasionally tell me there's a hint of weed smell in my car. I have told them that the last rider reeked. But the ones that mention it normally then add, "but that's totally cool by us."


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

that has happened to me on a couple of occasions where people come in reeking of weed..


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

I have noticed more drivers recently ending the trip saying (something along the lines of) "You were a great passenger! I'll be sure to give you a 5!" which is a great way, IMO, to let passengers know we're being rated too. Lots of riders still don't know. (Not like our ratings mean anything, but again, most riders don't know that either.)

I'm going to ask my next driver to rate me a 4 so my drivers will stop thinking I'm new.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

TaninLa said:


> I have noticed more drivers recently ending the trip saying (something along the lines of) "You were a great passenger! I'll be sure to give you a 5!" which is a great way, IMO, to let passengers know we're being rated too. Lots of riders still don't know. (Not like our ratings mean anything, but again, most riders don't know that either.)
> 
> I'm going to ask my next driver to rate me a 4 so my drivers will stop thinking I'm new.


Where are you at, ill come pick you up and give you your 4 ;-). But you have to request the plus car, so you're going to have to pay double for your 4.

I do that too, thanks for riding, I'm giving you 5*'s.

Or if they ask about feedback rating, ill let them know what their feedback is and they always are amazed they're not 5*. I tell them the drivers are just jerks, dont worry ill boost you up, ill give you 5*.

Playing the good guy roll.

So passive aggressive.


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Where are you at, ill come pick you up and give you your 4 ;-). But you have to request the plus car, so you're going to have to pay double for your 4.


I wonder if we can use $30 referral credits for Plus? I just did a fare estimate and it would still be a cheap ride if I can (between $19-35). Maybe the @thehappytypist knows? I've got a lot of rides to do this week and maybe I'll finally get my 4! Yahoo!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

TaninLa said:


> I wonder if we can use $30 referral credits for Plus? I just did a fare estimate and it would still be a cheap ride if I can (between $19-35). Maybe the @thehappytypist knows? I've got a lot of rides to do this week and maybe I'll finally get my 4! Yahoo!


Good luck to you. Let me know if your interested, maybe even give you a 3, since the 4 is making you so happy. I can only imagine how excited you'll be with a 1. ;-)


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Good luck to you. Let me know if your interested, maybe even give you a 3, since the 4 is making you so happy. I can only imagine how excited you'll be with a 1. ;-)


Optimus just offer to do a cash ride for her. No percentage for uber, thats got to be a plus


----------



## Deadpan Walking (Nov 17, 2014)

UberOne said:


> last night someone asked me if I was high, which was shocking to me since I am smart enough to not do such a thing in matters where I'm supposed to safely transport a passenger.


I've only had one drunk guy before.

Also, fyi whoever is listening. I just discovered these forums and I having been living a lie, thinking that I designated a 20% on all UBER rides when it was only meant for "UBER Taxi" (whatever that is). Now I realized I haven't been tipping for like 6 months. I'll definitely be tipping going forward, but I can only imagine the damage my rating has taken. They should really make that more clear to users.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Deadpan Walking said:


> I've only had one drunk guy before.
> 
> Also, fyi whoever is listening. I just discovered these forums and I having been living a lie, thinking that I designated a 20% on all UBER rides when it was only meant for "UBER Taxi" (whatever that is). Now I realized I haven't been tipping for like 6 months. I'll definitely be tipping going forward, but I can only imagine the damage my rating has taken. They should really make that more clear to users.


Most drivers have gotten so used to never being tipped it's NOT REQUIRED... I have never downrated a pax for not tipping. It's a poor way to counter Uber's problem with drivers. It's not the pax fault.

Part of the convenience is not having to go through the social motions and dealing with cash, yada yada. Lyft has it set up on their app. Makes it sanitary.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Most drivers have gotten so used to never being tipped it's NOT REQUIRED... I have never downrated a pax for not tipping. It's a poor way to counter Uber's problem with drivers. It's not the pax fault.
> 
> Part of the convenience is not having to go through the social motions and dealing with cash, yada yada. Lyft has it set up on their app. Makes it sanitary.


Most of my private clients are on monthly accounts however most of them carry a few extra dollars and give me a cash tip. One in particular says to me, "here is some beer money" it can range between 5 to 20 dollars but has gone as high as 50 on occasions.


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

Deadpan Walking said:


> I've only had one drunk guy before.
> 
> Also, fyi whoever is listening. I just discovered these forums and I having been living a lie, thinking that I designated a 20% on all UBER rides when it was only meant for "UBER Taxi" (whatever that is). Now I realized I haven't been tipping for like 6 months. I'll definitely be tipping going forward, but I can only imagine the damage my rating has taken. They should really make that more clear to users.


You had a drunk driver!? Hopefully you gave them a 1* rating...

I've had several riders ask me "be honest, tips are calculated in right?" and I have to inform them that the $5 minimum they pay really ends up being about $3 for me and that Uber would like them to believe their tips have been automatically added it, but the drivers never see any of it. After explaining this to them I have gotten at least a $5 tip every time. I don't ever bring up tipping with my passengers, but it seems (for some reason) that one of the primary concerns of my riders is how much money I am making, so I like to set them straight in those regards.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Damnsammit said:


> You had a drunk driver!? Hopefully you gave them a 1* rating...
> 
> I've had several riders ask me "be honest, tips are calculated in right?" and I have to inform them that the $5 minimum they pay really ends up being about $3 for me and that Uber would like them to believe their tips have been automatically added it, but the drivers never see any of it. After explaining this to them I have gotten at least a $5 tip every time. I don't ever bring up tipping with my passengers, but it seems (for some reason) that one of the primary concerns of my riders is how much money I am making, so I like to set them straight in those regards.


Good grief where are YOU driving? At least 50% of my total pax have been drinking. That's a big reason they do UBER, and quite wisely I might add. On the weekend nights that figure is probably closer to 80%. Ride share has caused the restaurant/bar industry in my city to SURGE too. Who want's to take risks with our UBER NAZI police officers in this country? People who do that are insane, i.e. drink and drive. Much safer to UBER/LYFT. But every night I'm out I still see people getting busted for DUI's. What is wrong with these people when there is reasonable transportation readily and easily available?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Most of my private clients are on monthly accounts however most of them carry a few extra dollars and give me a cash tip. One in particular says to me, "here is some beer money" it can range between 5 to 20 dollars but has gone as high as 50 on occasions.


Let's just face that fact that people down under are different....in a good way obviously... The Londoner's are a little more stiff in the upper lip.


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Good grief where are YOU driving? At least 50% of my total pax have been drinking. That's a big reason they do UBER, and quite wisely I might add. On the weekend nights that figure is probably closer to 80%. Ride share has caused the restaurant/bar industry in my city to SURGE too. Who want's to take risks with our UBER NAZI police officers in this country? People who do that are insane, i.e. drink and drive. Much safer to UBER/LYFT. But every night I'm out I still see people getting busted for DUI's. What is wrong with these people when there is reasonable transportation readily and easily available?


It's okay buddy. Reading is hard. He was answering as a passenger... who had a drunk driver. Let that sink in before you rant next time... or were YOU his drunk Uber driver?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Damnsammit said:


> It's okay buddy. Reading is hard. He was answering as a passenger... who had a drunk driver. Let that sink in before you rant next time... or were YOU his drunk Uber driver?


My bad. Sorry. I've never heard of a drunk Uber driver either.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

TaninLa said:


> Like your avatar @Uberific ! That's one of the few shows I'm addicted to!
> 
> TL;DR version of below: Sometimes I don't want to talk. And I definitely don't want to talk politics. Let's talk about dogs and flowers, please.
> 
> ...


Please....

Your gramma can whip most of the children that inhabit this board.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I've never heard of a drunk Uber driver either.


About a week ago I had a pax tell me about an Uber driver he had recently who was apparently drunk. Driving 20 mph in a 45 mph zone on the shoulder, hitting the brakes for no apparent reason. I really hope that driver didn't kill anyone that evening.


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

Superunknown said:


> About a week ago I had a pax tell me about an Uber driver he had recently who was apparently drunk. Driving 20 mph in a 45 mph zone on the shoulder, hitting the brakes for no apparent reason. I really hope that driver didn't kill anyone that evening.


That's really scary. I was told I drive like a grandma, but then they immediately clarified that "that's a good thing! you drive safe and I love it" $10 tip and a 5* rating.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

TaninLa said:


> I wonder if we can use $30 referral credits for Plus? I just did a fare estimate and it would still be a cheap ride if I can (between $19-35). Maybe the @thehappytypist knows? I've got a lot of rides to do this week and maybe I'll finally get my 4! Yahoo!


Referral promos basically work for anything requested through Uber, judging by what I've seen. People complain a lot when they request UberRUSH and it uses their referral promo.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Uberific said:


> ...
> 
> I can see where you are on my phone the second you accept the ride.)


Well, to be precise you can probably see where the car was from 10-50 seconds in the past. The app does lag. So sometimes you will see the car continue in the wrong direction not because they are lost, but because the ping came in after they crossed the intersection or passed the off ramp. So, at least wait a minute before you get upset at the driver.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

What a great thread!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Uberific said:


> I'm an active rider some things I expect:
> 1.) Clean car.
> 1/6 of my UberX rides have messy back seats. Weather it be dog hair or a blanket on the seat covering up something else on the seat.
> 2.) Friendly greeting, ask me if I'd like music playing or not.
> ...


I wanted to respond to #3. We don't drive slow on purpose, .21 cents a minute is roughly $12 an hour, sitting in traffic is the last thing we want to do as well. We make the most of our money on spinning the wheels. I would rather do 100 mph, because then I would make $110 an hour. The per min rate sucks, the fact is we want you out of the car as fast as possible, just as you want to be out of the car.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Well, to be precise you can probably see where the car was from 10-50 seconds in the past. The app does lag. So sometimes you will see the car continue in the wrong direction not because they are lost, but because the ping came in after they crossed the intersection or passed the off ramp. So, at least wait a minute before you get upset at the driver.


Wish more people knew this. I had one lady flip out on me because of this. It was one of my first rides in my first week or two, and I had no clue about the lag. Lady was rude as **** as it was. Was my first "get the **** out of my car or I call the police," too!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Frank Martin said:


> What a great thread!


Whoever started it is a genius ;-)


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Well, to be precise you can probably see where the car was from 10-50 seconds in the past. The app does lag. So sometimes you will see the car continue in the wrong direction not because they are lost, but because the ping came in after they crossed the intersection or passed the off ramp. So, at least wait a minute before you get upset at the driver.


Good point, there is a lag on the position of the car.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I wanted to respond to #3. We don't drive slow on purpose, .21 cents a minute is roughly $12 an hour, sitting in traffic is the last thing we want to do as well. We make the most of our money on spinning the wheels. I would rather do 100 mph, because then I would make $110 an hour. The per min rate sucks, the fact is we want you out of the car as fast as possible, just as you want to be out of the car.


Unless your on 5x surge, then well take you to lunch while the meter runs ;-)

But only fast food, no sit down restaurant, coz your cutting into profit, ok, maybe sizzler, but we are sharing the salad bar.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a recommendation for the customer. This is my pet peeve. Once you set the pin, this is where we are going to pick you up. Dont move!!! I dont want to hear, you can't find me coz you walked across the street, the pin doesn't follow you, so request your ride and stay put. It makes it easy on everyone. We don't get a picture of you, we have no idea what we are picking up, we look for the person with their head buried in their phone.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

It's kind of odd


Optimus Uber said:


> I have a recommendation for the customer. This is my pet peeve. Once you set the pin, this is where we are going to pick you up. Dont move!!! I dont want to hear, you can't find me coz you walked across the street, the pin doesn't follow you, so request your ride and stay put. It makes it easy on everyone. We don't get a picture of you, we have no idea what we are picking up, we look for the person with their head buried in their phone.


I wish it was that easy.

With the Android app even if they enter their exact address for pickup i.e. where they will be standing/at that address and are in a large complex the nav apps will still take you to the point where they were standing when they ordered the ride, often in the back of buildings, alleys etc etc. And to make it even more confusing sometimes they ARE in the back of their address/large complex where they ordered the ride! I have had to make a lot more phone calls OR will shortly resort to going with my backup nav to just hit the address. (Another pain in the ass step!)

It's highly annoying. And the only way you can tell what's going on is when you get close enough to zoom in to see their building and figure out why the nav app waylaid a perfectly easy destination taking you to where the PIN was at order rather than just the ADDRESS.

Have had this happen several times since I switched over.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

My suggestion to customers is _*if at all possible*_ type in the actual ADDRESS instead of using drop pin.....even if you use the address next door from where you are standing....That is soo much better than using drop pin as its use is often way off the marker (screwed GPS positioning)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> My suggestion to customers is _*if at all possible*_ type in the actual ADDRESS instead of using drop pin.....even if you use the address next door from where you are standing....That is soo much better than using drop pin as its use is often way off the marker (screwed GPS positioning)


It really gets bad when in a packed downtown setting where the backs of buildings are touching and the pax does an accurate pin drop in the back of the club/bar. The nav app will often put you on the other side of the block. If you don't stop, pull the exact address and enter IT, you will go round in circles. I think the app pinpoints their location regardless of the address entry too!


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

let's not forget the annoying driver app map feature where it constantly spins in circles!

other pet peeves are pins set at intersections, pins set in front of a busy crowd and street, pins set at unreachable beach locations.. etc


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

they ought to stick a pin in their own eye!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Deadpan Walking said:


> I've only had one drunk guy before.
> 
> Also, fyi whoever is listening. I just discovered these forums and I having been living a lie, thinking that I designated a 20% on all UBER rides when it was only meant for "UBER Taxi" (whatever that is). Now I realized I haven't been tipping for like 6 months. I'll definitely be tipping going forward, but I can only imagine the damage my rating has taken. They should really make that more clear to users.


You looked at your fare totals and consistently decided that there was an extra 20% for the driver buried in there somewhere? What do you do for a living? Hopefully not anything with numbers.


----------



## Deadpan Walking (Nov 17, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> You looked at your fare totals and consistently decided that there was an extra 20% for the driver buried in there somewhere? What do you do for a living? Hopefully not anything with numbers.


I've never looked at the fare totals outside of maybe a quick glance when expensing and at that point I wouldn't have been able to tell you which ride was which. Ha, I'm a writer, so you're right, no numbers.


----------

